# Optoma HD131Xe ???



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

Ok, so now I have a 3rd option in my projector upgrade...Does anybody have one of these?
Here are my options so far--

Optoma HD131Xe
Epson 2030
BenQ W1070

The Epson is the only LCD projector and that's what I originally wanted, but Sound and Vision magazine just gave it a pretty bad review, so now, I think I might try a DLP projector, but I'm really scared of seeing the "rainbow effect"


----------



## Savjac (Apr 17, 2008)

Hey there Fan

Not everyone is affected by the rainbows, I am quite affected but if I do not move my head quickly from side to side, it is really not noticeable. 

Is there a way you can try them out in person ?


----------



## Horrorfan33 (Jun 11, 2013)

There is no projector stores or any A/V stores around me, so I think the the only way is to order them one at a time from Amazon and see which one I like the best??!!..I think I will start with the Optoma


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Did you try it out? If so what do you think? What size screen are you using?


----------



## Almadacr (May 5, 2011)

Projector central gives a 5 star ( performance ) to the epson , review HERE , of course this for projectors under $1000 .


----------



## wraunch (Apr 18, 2012)

Here's a review on the Optomo HD131xe.

http://www.projectorreviews.com/optoma/review-optoma-hd131xe-projector/


----------



## Ftoast (Nov 21, 2013)

Both the w1070 and the hd131xe have significantly better contrast and black levels than the 2030. The 1070 uses a RGBRGB colorwheel and even after calibration puts out 1400+ lumens on a fresh bulb (new bulbs are $250). The hd131xe uses a business style RGBCMY colorwheel that increases white levels (with brilliantcolor on) but cuts color brightness in half so a calibrated 131xe only outputs 650-700lumens on a fresh bulb (bulbs cost $150, I think).

The Optoma also has oddities with the menu system that some people find frustrating, like resetting your personalized settings any time you change something on a preset. The Optoma has a slight contrast advantage over the 1070 when brilliantcolor is on, but turning it off for balanced white-to-color levels reverses this and gives the 1070 a solid contrast advantage. 

If you can afford the more expensive 1070 and stomach the more expensive replacement bulbs, I'd strongly suggest it above the 2030 and 131.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

I second Ftoast's recommendation. the w1070 is the winner there.


----------



## DIYADD (Nov 30, 2013)

Hi Fan, 
I'm currently running an Optoma hd131xe. It's my first home theater set-up and so far I'm very happy with the hd131xe. The only major drawbacks for me have been the lack of vertical lense shift (makes alignment tedious/difficult) and, as mentioned above, no saving of user mode settings when switching between presets. But, for $650 from Amazon I still feel I got more than I paid for in terms of image quality.


----------



## Ftoast (Nov 21, 2013)

The Optoma is not a bad first projector and it DOES put out a pleasant image for a good price, and there's certainly no harm in owning one. BUT, if you're in the market for a new projector and can afford the more expensive W1070, I'd say go for it. 

Likewise, if you're more attracted to the $650 pricepoint and the Optoma's lower contrast and brightness aren't really problems (they are still plenty respectable afterall), you might consider trading down your 1080p for 720p and trying one of the brighter LED models out there. The LG PA75u is also $650(sometimes less), includes a cable tuner, can play directly from a USB flashdrive (as well as all the standard HDMI, VGA, RCA) and features a built-in web browser with AdobeFlash support and wireless streaming. 

It's really hard to lose whichever you end up choosing, they all have their respective advantages. I've simply gotten addicted to the LG's features and the carefree nature of LED, all before purchasing an HD131xe. I can't justify owning 3 projectors and I don't see any big advantages to keeping the HD131 when I like to bring a projector to friends' houses so often and the Optoma's resolution advantage isn't really noticeable to me. I've seen some really bad 720 projectors with very visible pixels, but the PA75u is NOT one of them. The Optoma is good too though, and you can sit way too close to the screen without ruining the experience..it's the same with the W1070. 

The Epson has more visible pixel-gaps and much lower contrast than any of the above, and most of the LCDs don't offer much by way of contrast until you reach the $2000+ range. At $2000+ it's anyone's game and by $3,500+ DLP is a weak horse, but below that $2000mark it's DLP all the way for anyone who isn't super sensitive to RBE. LED DLPs are also a possible choice for those who are very sensitive to RBE but still want the better contrast, speed, and pixel-fill of DLP at the under $2000 points, as many eliminate the RBE problem for even the most prone.


----------

